

Anatomy of Wikipedia SOPA Blackout - tantalor

The blackout on Wikipedia only affects browsers with JavaScript enabled.<p>The blackout banner is loaded by this script, http://meta.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:BannerLoader&#38;banner=blackout<p>This script create an #mw-sopaOverlay element which fills the viewport.<p>The page's usual content is not removed. Instead, the #content element and others are hidden by this CSS which is inserted by the blackout script.<p><pre><code>    &#60;style id="mw-sopa-blackout"&#62;
    #mw-page-base, #mw-head-base, #content,
    #mw-head, #mw-panel, #footer { display: none; }
    &#60;/style&#62;
</code></pre>
A user stylesheet can reverse this, for example, https://gist.github.com/1631181<p>The "edit" links have been removed for normal users. Attempting to edit any page results in the message,<p><pre><code>    The action you have requested is limited to users
    in one of the groups: Stewards, staff.</code></pre>
======
ubershmekel
Just paste this into your address bar:

javascript:$('#mw-page-base, #mw-head-base, #content, #mw-head, #mw-panel,
#footer').show();$('#mw-sopaOverlay').hide()

Built thanks to this wonderful analysis by tantalor.

------
lordlicorice
You can also hit escape just as the page loads, if you're really lazy :)

------
robgibbons
Just disable JavaScript! ;)

~~~
tantalor
Aye, the ScriptNo Chrome extension[1] does a good job.

I configured it to "default allow" and then blacklisted "en.wikipedia.org".

[1]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oiigbmnaadbkfbmpbf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oiigbmnaadbkfbmpbfijlflahbdbdgdf)

